# Windows XP Firewall exception IP Address



## FLYNNE (Nov 13, 2002)

I want the Firewall to exclude a particular IP address i.e allow this address to connect to my computer.

I have little knowledge of firewalls .

I would appreciate any assistance on this matter.

Regards


----------



## r3drock3t88 (Jan 13, 2007)

This may not be the answer you're looking for, but I'd get rid of XP Firewall all together. Download a freebie. XP's firewall isn't all that secure...infact it pretty much is defined in this picture below...










www.filehippo.com has some good free software for you to choose from, I personally use the sygate personal firewall.

Good luck


----------



## FLYNNE (Nov 13, 2002)

Hello r3drock3t88 

Thank you for your prompt answer - I have often been told that Windows XP firewall is below standard.

Regards


----------



## FLYNNE (Nov 13, 2002)

Hello all 

I think you need more detail on my problem. 

My computer has Windows XP home Edition with Broadband connection + BT voyager 220V ADSL Voice Router + Windows Xp Firewall. 

It has Norton System Works 2003 + SuperAntisyware Professional + Windows Defender installed. 

As stated I need to allow a particular IP address to acess my computer for legal scanning purposes . 

I do not know where to begin - any useful suggestion on how to accomplish this would be appreciated 

Regards


----------



## r3drock3t88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, when the IP address attempts to connect do you get warning of this action from your firewall? If so, you will need to go into the firewall settings and give permission to the IP address so it can indeed connect. I am not aware as to how to go about doing this in windows firewall since I do not personally use it, but you may want to try going to...

Control Panel > Security Center > Windows Firewall then click the Exceptions tab and allow the IP you'd like . (assuming it has been blocked).

Hope this helps!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Just to elaborate what r3drock3t88 said. Go to Control Panel/ Windows Firewall / Exceptions Tab/ Add Port button. You have to specify which TCP/UDP port to open. Then click 'Change Scope' button / Custom List radio button and put in the ip address that you want to allow.


----------



## FLYNNE (Nov 13, 2002)

Hello r3drock3t88 and wk2000

Your suggestions worked but only once .
I have recentlly received the following from the scanning organisation.

"Try looking to see if your cache contains our IP address . Also , attempt checking the logs to see on what level our IP is being blocked."

What cache and what log do they mean ?

I have sent an e - mail to the site concerned 7 days ago but have had no reply.

Regards


----------

